# White-throated Jay (Mexico)



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 27, 2022)

Here's another stunner from Mexico. The beautiful White-throated Jay.

More from Mexico here - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery - Mexico2022.html







Camera Model: Canon EOS R5
Shutter speed: 1/160 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Exposure compensation: +1/3
ISO: 3200
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2022)

Great shot. Beautiful bird. Well done, Glenn.


----------

